# Norwegian Giants



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I just picked up two baby Norwegian Giants. Mama and Papa are 16 pounds each. So when these guys grow up they should be able to pack up to 4 pounds apiece.

They are naturally hornless and affectionate.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am over 50 and have a creative memory... if I don't remember, I just make it up. 

I stand corrected. They are Flemish Giants... as if I am supposed to know the difference between a Norwegian and a Flemian. I'm not even sure if I could tell you if Flem was a monarchy or a socialist democracy. 

I suppose the official salute is what I do at the doctor when told to turn my head to the side and cough. 

I did a Google search using 'Flem' and 'lyrics' to find the National anthem. I am afraid to read them with titles such as "Lymphatic Phlem - Abnormal Multiplication Of The Diaphragmatic Tissue Cells lyrics " and "Lymphatic Phlem - Affection Characterized By Inflammation Of The Bronquioles And Corresponding Pulmonary Lobules lyrics "

Although when Rex breaks out his guitar and I learn to play banjo, we can call ourselves"Lymphatic Phlem" and we'll already have a good position in Google.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Our first single: "I love you so much it pains my chest and I can't catch my breath" also known as "Affection Characterized By Inflammation Of The Bronquioles And Corresponding Pulmonary" 

Though it may be difficult to rhyme Bronquioles.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL.. you're going to be waiting a long time if you expect me to break out a guitar and rhyme something with Bronquioles. That would be after I learned to play the guitar of course.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Now you're disappointing me. I thought for sure it would be the highlight of the campfire at the rendy.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

"I love you so much it pains my chest and I can't catch my breath" also known as "Affection Characterized By Inflammation Of The Bronquioles And Corresponding Pulmonary" 


Oooooh, I love you so much that it pains my chest
I love you so much that I can't catch my breath

I went to the doctor and the doctor said,
"It ain't love. You're not sick in your head."
He said I am not your own Don Quixote.
Just an inflammation of the Bronquioles
As bright as I am He said I'm not your luminary
Just the feelings of the corresponding Pulmonary.

Bye - bye love Now it's off my chest.
A shot of penicillin, I can get my rest

You can do the Do-wa-was... ;-)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

With all the talks of the right age to de-genderize goats and the mechanisms etc....

When you do form your musical group Rex, it should be called the Jeffers Band. Rex and the Jeffers Band.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh boy.... I can see it now. Sweetgoatmama playing accompanyment on the Burdizzo and you with the scalpel, cutting through the red tape to get a world wide tour of goat barns everywhere. Sanhestar can yodel when we get to Switzerland. LOL


----------

